# Anyone have a rail adapter for USPc?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Just like the title says. Like this one: http://www.cdnninvestments.com/uspcotaraadn.html

How's the construction? Metallic or plastic? Any issues with it falling off during shooting? I may put my TLR2 on there occasionally and it ain't the lightest thing.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

These guys talk-the-talk, but it's kind of expensive. I like how it's aluminum...
http://cgi.ebay.com/GG-G-HK-H-K-Sli...ryZ36258QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

There is one shown here, but I don't know if it is for all laser mounts.
Click here: http://www.laserlyte.com/all-products/index.html


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

I've got one...


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Just like the title says. Like this one: http://www.cdnninvestments.com/uspcotaraadn.html
> 
> How's the construction? Metallic or plastic? Any issues with it falling off during shooting? I may put my TLR2 on there occasionally and it ain't the lightest thing.


I have the one from CDNN. Excellent. No problems at all. Have used it for over 1 year..


----------

